# looking for a distance spinner reel



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Im looking for a distance spinning reel I have a budget but I dont want one too heavy.
I might get a LDX for xmas maybe there is a reel that goes good with it. Any suggestions Id appreciate.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I assume you are talking about one for fishing rather than tourneys. I'm looking also, being new to the surf-casting game, and have been eyeing up the Fin-Nor offshore models, 65 or 75. They apparently hold a BUNCH of line! saw one on fleabay for $119 (75 Model) plus shipping (reasonable). They do run a little heavy though, so not sure if that's what you'd want if your throwing lures. I'll be watching this thread for ideas also.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

emblem pro.

tica scepter

emcast.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

tica dolphin is the long distance spinner of choice around here.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tica Dolphin are great budget distance reels.. I have two of them I'm willing to part for a good price.. let me know..


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

*distance spinner*

I love the Tica scepter also 
very reasonably priced.And loves braid from what i can tell


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

specter has nice strong aluminum frame. no flex. shaft is bigger then dolphin, hardly any flex there either. which dolphins had that problem.

35mm big face. load it up with like 30lb braid. and let er sail into the distance.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bloodworm said:


> Im looking for a distance spinning reel I have a budget but I dont want one too heavy.
> I might get a LDX for xmas maybe there is a reel that goes good with it. Any suggestions Id appreciate.


what's your budget?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Im looking around under 100$ I may get away with around 50$


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

emcast sport


----------



## Captain_Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

*Daiwa DF100A*

Guys, Have any of you ever had any experiance with a Daiwa DF100A reel? looks good to me, metal frame, spool, etc.

Dave


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bloodworm said:


> Im looking around under 100$ I may get away with around 50$


I would go with a Dawia Emcast Plus (not the sport), A Daiwa Emblem PRO (if you can get a deal on FleaBay) or a Tica Dolphin. All are nice affordable good casting spinning reels.

When you say heavy are referring to weight of the reel or price? If Weight of the reel the Emcast Plus are a bit heavy. I use mine on a 12' Tica and it does very well with 6oz and a Bunker head.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

> When you say heavy are referring to weight of the reel or price?



The weight of the reel.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah, sport is junk. it will toss pretty far but flexes just about sideways on big fish.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Charkbait said:


> yeah, sport is junk. it will toss pretty far but flexes just about sideways on big fish.


and tica dolphin doesnt?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

tica SCEPTER.. i have 2,, well its my 2 friends. they have identical setups, but i keep it in my place for storage. 
no flex. nice drag. water doesnt collect under the drag knob.

hpd likes them too.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Daiwa Emblem Pro is popular in these parts.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Distance spinning*

I bought a tica Abyss it launches with that big spool and has a baitrunner to boot.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

for the criteria i'd second the abyss loaded with 20lb pp


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tica Abyss*

No doubt everyone missed this one the Abyss blows them all away that reel launches.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

What type frame does the Abyss have?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I would go with a Dawia Emcast Plus (not the sport), A Daiwa Emblem PRO (if you can get a deal on FleaBay) or a Tica Dolphin. All are nice affordable good casting spinning reels.
> 
> When you say heavy are referring to weight of the reel or price? If Weight of the reel the Emcast Plus are a bit heavy. I use mine on a 12' Tica and it does very well with 6oz and a Bunker head.



Emcast is decent, only complaint I have is that they start to show wear on the outside but the inner parts continue working well. Good value for the money although a tad heavy. I put a 4500 BR on my TICA and it's great, but a few more bucks. Emcast has two spools, think about braid on one even though the spool won't last more than 4 seasons.


----------

